# AOSP mms app question...



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

First i appreciate everything dev's do...but one thing that doesn't change in aosp is mms image compression...it makes it look like crap and its an essential function...and before anyone says use go sms...and change such and such settings of the app its been done...no matter what the messages i send end up looking like crap on an aosp rom and its the only reason i cannot use them even though i want to...any way to fix this? i mean i didn't have this problem on my galaxy nexus...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't say I have that problem, and handcent, not go sms


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> First i appreciate everything dev's do...but one thing that doesn't change in aosp is mms image compression...it makes it look like crap and its an essential function...and before anyone says use go sms...and change such and such settings of the app its been done...no matter what the messages i send end up looking like crap on an aosp rom and its the only reason i cannot use them even though i want to...any way to fix this? i mean i didn't have this problem on my galaxy nexus...


Are u sure this never happened on the gnex? I never owned one but any ROM u ran on that phone should also work the same on this one. All aosp ROMs pull from the same source. I've noticed what ur talking about. I think its more a feature that comes from a limitation in how pic msgs r sent over the cellular network.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

To begin, about 10%-20% of ROMs on my nexus had this issue....however what few aosp based ROMs namely: aokp, cm10, eclipse...I never had trouble with these on my nexus but my GSIII everyone of them compresses terribly. And the only way the MMS doesn't compress with an aosp app, is when its on a hybrid touch wiz ROM.... So it is not carrier based even though each may have restrictions it isn't to the poor quality that aosp on the gsiii delivers....and I have a hard time believing others (I'm not trying to be harsh) who say they don't have this problem...like are you honestly getting good quality on full aosp ROMs even with hand cent and go SMS because I do not....I'm not new to flashing and android since my droid 2, and I just want some.simple answers as to why this hasn't been fixed because it is not carrier based to the extreme that aosp forces it to..thank you to further enlightenment on this subject


----------

